# Couple of new buildings



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi again,
Here's a couple of pics of the Walthers Merchants Row I & Merchants Row II that I've just finished. They are both lighted with LED's. I will also be adding several people on the sidewalks in front of the stores, plus some decals in the shop windows.
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good!! I am still working on my MR1 and I need some paint to finish it up. I dont have the colors I want so it has to wait till pay day. Lighting and interiors are on my list to do as well. 

Do you have any pics of yours lit up?

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey,
Thanks a bunch. I used the Frog Tape to mask everything off before spray bombing. All the window trim was hand painted with teenie brushes.
Nope, I don't have any pics of them lit up but I can easily do that sometime in the next couple of days.
I use 5mm LED's (three per building) that have been dipped in clear orange acrylic to tone down the brightness. I also Dullcote the windows to give it a warmer glow.
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea I have hand painted almost all of my MR I and MR II buildings. On MR II I only sprayed the end building that has the white trim, I sprayed it white then brush painted the rest brown. All the other storefronts are brushed brick and windows.

On my MR 1, I sprayed the entire building in white first since the red color was causing problems with the top coats of paint. Then I have hand painted the rest. On one of the stores I used red, light brown and dark brown colored pencils over the white paint but this did not look good as the brick was too light to make a convincing mortor. I then took a brush with some thinner on it and went over the pencil and melted it into everything else. This gave the appearance of old dirty brick. I dont have any pics of this yet but I can post some tonight. Here are my MR1 and MR2s so far.

MR1 









MR2









Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Massey,
> Thanks a bunch. I used the Frog Tape to mask everything off before spray bombing. All the window trim was hand painted with teenie brushes.
> Nope, I don't have any pics of them lit up but I can easily do that sometime in the next couple of days.
> I use 5mm LED's (three per building) that have been dipped in clear orange acrylic to tone down the brightness. I also Dullcote the windows to give it a warmer glow.
> Bob


Looks good, I don't know about that one yellow door though.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL Ed I though the same thing but then again I am doing the back of one of my buildings like it was not painted at the same time as the front, it will be different color and dirty. I think that is what he was going for there.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But you just can't make one door dirty, it will look out of place.
Maybe a different dirty color then. I think that one yellow door really looks out of place.
Nice for a construction trailer.
But it is his model.

I was going to ask if you two were going to weather them.

I kind of like the fresh paint look on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I am going to weather them lightly and for the most part make them look like they have been kept up good by the tennants. THe back side of the one unit (the beige and brick colored one) is going to be a brown color with a black door, and a wash of thinned black to show it as not been washed or painted in a while. The other units are going to be washed in the black too on the back sides just to give the models some realism from the dirt the trains passing behind the buildings but not as dirty as the unit that was not "repainted" with it's front. Ya gotta remember I model modern day and this town is small and not very new. Old buildings are still good and the people dont mind not having the most modern strip mall in town.

Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Looks good, I don't know about that one yellow door though.


big ed,
OK, OK, the wifey said the same bloomin' thing!  She sez it's "dumb", or something like that, so I'll change that sucker. What color would you suggest?
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Massey/big ed,
OK, seriously, what color do you suggest to replace the ugly yellow door?
I'm all ears. :laugh: 
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Massey/big ed,
> OK, seriously, what color do you suggest to replace the ugly yellow door?
> I'm all ears. :laugh:
> Bob



Me........BLUE.:thumbsup:

Seriously, any color but yellow. 
your wife is right on this one. but don't tell her I said that.

How about the same as the trim?

edit, a second look, the other door looks good. gray? or is that unpainted?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
Nice to know there are other guys out there who can't make a decision. :laugh:
I agree the yellow has got to go, and I've been looking at that door all day trying to decide between the blue to match the trim or the gray to match the othe door. Maybe we should put this monumental decision up for a vote?
It's probably more important than what our distinguished Congress spends millions arguing over and then still screws it up! 
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, guys, the yellow door is history.....dearly departed.....never to be seen again......it's now dark gray. So are the double doors next to it. Have to agree it looks MUCH better.
I'll save the yellow paint for the pile of corn. 
Bob


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice buildings Bob, but frankly I only focused on them with half an eye. Mostly I was looking at those interesting looking red cars in the background.

Wow .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Russell said:


> Nice buildings Bob, but frankly I only focused on them with half an eye. Mostly I was looking at those interesting looking red cars in the background.
> 
> Wow .



And if he moved them outside he could have one big layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work Bob! Some of those Miller Engineering animated signs would look right at home on those walls.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Russell said:


> Nice buildings Bob, but frankly I only focused on them with half an eye. Mostly I was looking at those interesting looking red cars in the background.
> 
> Wow .


Russell,
Many thanks. Those red cars are: '56 Buick Special, '62 Skylark convertible, 
and '91 Reatta convertible. They are the resident kings of the domain. The trains are just invited guests. :laugh:
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

jonyb said:


> Nice work Bob! Some of those Miller Engineering animated signs would look right at home on those walls.


jonyb,
Trying to figure out where to put ANYTHING on the walls is a major challenge anymore. One of the kids gave me a really cool Buick sign for Christmas and I'm goin' nuts trying to figure out where to hang it.
However, I do have a Miller Engineering animated Amtrak sign on my layout.
I agree, they are super cool.
Bob


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info on your cars. That Buick must have have one massive front grill.

Maybe I should know this - but don't. What's a Reatta?

And you're so right about the three being the kings.

Cheers, Russell


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Russell,
Yep, the '56 front grill is BIG. It's a 6-pack job to polish the chrome. 
The '62 Skylark is a mid-sized car.
The Buick Reatta was a VERY limited production personal luxury two-seater that was built between 1988 and 1991 only. Convertibles were produced ONLY in '90 and '91. Complete production was halted by Buick in early '91 due to lack of sales. The price was over $35,000 for a convertible, and only 315 of them were built in 1991. The ONLY optional items for '91 were 16-way power seats and a CD player. Everything else was standard and the car was LOADED to the hilt with bells and whistles. My car, in it's configuration, is one of only three that were built. Also, my car has just a little over 19,000 actual miles on it right now. It looks and drives like new and I love it!
So now you know a little bit more about a Buick Reatta.
Happy New Year,
Bob


----------

